# Veneer anyone?



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I was remilling some cypress today and just thought I would share.:icon_cool:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish I had taken a picture of the ERC basket weave ceiling we experimented with some years ago. I just took some thins like you have there and weaved together a panel to see what it would loook like. We like the look, but saw no way to keep it from becoming a spiders nest - way too difficult to keep clean. I've also made veneered ply in my shop. It's not difficult you just glue rough thins to some plywood and run it through the sander and viola. 

But there's all sorts of uses for thins like that and sure makes a cant go a lonnnnng way. :yes: 






.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

can't do that with a chainsaw!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep  difference in the boys and their toys :thumbsup: Pros and Cons with all saw systems, just got to figure what works for you:yes:. For me it's four post bandmill with chainsaw(44 magnum) log buster :laughing:

Can't figure out how to get "my photos" "basket pic" transfered here, but this is a veneer weave except 3/16" thick.

TT I've thought about weaving "room dividers" as folding panels as seen in foriegn countries. 

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

How about this? It's Tim's.

Cool basket :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I know you're a basket case like me James, but that don't look like your mill. :no:










.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

It' not it's TIM's.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Copied it from his photo album. Hope that wasn't a bad thing , just wanted to see if I could.:sad:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

YEEAAHHH!!!

Some of us Tennesseans bleed RED and others ORANGE :huh:and maybe a few BLUE :boatbut they don't count LOL). We in the hills can fight amongst ourselves over who has the better, BUT ain't NO outsiders gonna tell us what's BEST !!!! HA HA HA!!!!

JMC, these here computers are too smart fer me, I'll try the ole copy and paste next time. Let's see ......that takes two boards that look the same and a tub of GLUE :blink:...... I got it now :laughing:!!!!!

Thanks for the help.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> Copied it from his photo album. Hope that wasn't a bad thing . . . .


No I thought it was funny. I knew who's mill it was. 






.


----------

